# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  injecting with a half inch needle?

## edmundo22

What would be the best place to inject?

----------


## ironbeck

I'm sure you will NOT get sufficient intramuscular penetration with a 1/2"....I know I'm sure its the only thing you have? It really would depend on BF% IF you are not going to wait until you get the right needles I would say delts...jjust keep in mind also you could be wasting gear also.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Need to know more...

What type of syringe?
What are you injecting?

Testosteron = IM
hCG = SQ

----------


## ironbeck

> Need to know more...
> 
> What type of syringe?
> What are you injecting?
> 
> Testosteron = IM
> hCG = SQ


x2 he could be injecting anything...good catch

----------


## edmundo22

Yup only thing I have right now its a 1ml 29 gauge syringe to inject 1ml 250 mg test cyp of which I will only be using .5 ml

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Yup only thing I have right now its a 1ml 29 gauge syringe to inject 1ml 250 mg test cyp of which I will only be using .5 ml


Subcutaneous only.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nZy8KiYAJQ

----------


## edmundo22

Watched the video, am I aiming for a muscle or just through the side of the belly?...thanks Gd.

----------


## kelkel

Belly fat. Pinch and inject very slowly.

----------


## edmundo22

Cheers Kelkel, seeing as I can't penetrate muscle would it not be better to inject into a less fatty area if the goal is to enter the blood stream?

----------


## ironbeck

Blood stream? do not inject into blood stream..............just put on the breaks their trigger and do some more research before you inject anything.

----------


## HRTstudent

I am able to inject my quads IM with a half inch needle. Ive only recently started this, but it seems to be going ok. At first there was too much pain a couple days later. 

Im not very fat either though, probably in the low-mid teens bodyfat %.

Another place you could probably get IM with a half inch is in your deltoid.

----------


## edmundo22

What's the danger of not hitting the muscle and going directly into the bloodstream?

----------


## steroid.com 1

You do NOT want to hit a vein and inject as the immediate impact is sickening and while not toxic at the dosages we inject it will make you never to want to inject into the bloodstream directly ever again LOL!

Just find a good fat pad like love handle and do as instructed...it's simple...and a lot of Doc's in the know are allowing SQ injections as it may have a smoother uptake into the bloodstream lowering conversion to E2.

----------


## MuscleInk

> What's the danger of not hitting the muscle and going directly into the bloodstream?


Tachycardia (accelerated heart/sinus rhythm) respiratory distress, cardiac collapse, death.

Not so bad huh?

You need to be doing a helluva lot more reading by the sounds of it.

Check yourself before you reck yourself.

----------


## edmundo22

All done with the SQ injection thanks again Gd! Very easy and zero pain, whole point of me switching to injections was to raise E2 but I'll get to that when I get the right syringe, can't say it was much fun presenting myself as a drug addict in the pharmacy but more then worth it.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Sounds good Ed. 

Glade to see it went well.

----------


## baseline_9

I injected test p (which usually kills me anyway) sub q twice into my belly...

All was fine the next day but the day after a hard lump started to develop.... This got worse and more painfull over a few days.... The lumps stayed for over 2 weeks...


Im never pinning oil sub q again.... (however i respond badly to prop, maybe because of the EO content in my brew)



If I were using 0.5" pinns I would sink them into my delts pecs bi's or tri's and keep the pressure on while I push the gear in.

----------


## funkymonk

Aren't delts generally ok with 1/2" needles?

----------


## MuscleInk

> Aren't delts generally ok with 1/2" needles?


Yep. No worries.

----------


## steroid.com 1

[QUOTE=baseline_9;6074955]I injected test p (which usually kills me anyway) sub q twice into my belly...

All was fine the next day but the day after a hard lump started to develop.... This got worse and more painfull over a few days.... The lumps stayed for over 2 weeks...[QUOTE]

Probably inflammation left over from the reservoir that was created within the tissue when you injected. 

Doesn't happen often, but it can...there's a + and - for both SQ and IM.

----------


## bass

Ed, if you experience lumps and pain doing 0.5 mgs split it to twice a week, every 3.5 days, so you will only inject 1/4 ml at a time. this will help manage your E2 better since you are not on AI's.

----------


## edmundo22

Bass I'm actually hoping to get an increase e2 as I'm below normal range without ever using an AI.

----------


## startingnew

I pull my test out of the bottle with an 18ga(eight penny nail) and inject with a 1/2" 27ga in the quads.It's been working great for me at 70mg 2/wk.Total test is around 1200 and free is around 32.I don't have much fat on my legs so not sure if I'm getting it IM or not but it's working.Usually no pain and little to no blood.I do rub the area pretty hard with the alcohol wipe for about 20 seconds after injecting.

----------


## edmundo22

Would injecting SQ be pretty much the same as using gel been that both get absorbed through skin/fat?, completely new to injecting so wondering why and what happens when test is injected into a muscle?

----------


## edmundo22

Followed instructions as in video but my stomachs feeling really sick today though, how serious is this?

----------


## startingnew

I find the middle of the top of my quad and move down about an inch(toward the knee) to inject my test.For HCG ,I just pinch some fat on the side of my stomach(love handle) and pop it in.Still don't know which you're injecting but I assume it's got to be one or the other or both.HCG(Insulin needle) isn't even half inch,I don't think.I've also found that the 30ga needle(Dr recomended)is a pain in the a## to get the test to push thru hince the 27ga for my test E.

----------


## rampaige77

> I pull my test out of the bottle with an 18ga(eight penny nail) and inject with a 1/2" 27ga in the quads.It's been working great for me at 70mg 2/wk.Total test is around 1200 and free is around 32.I don't have much fat on my legs so not sure if I'm getting it IM or not but it's working.Usually no pain and little to no blood.I do rub the area pretty hard with the alcohol wipe for about 20 seconds after injecting.


this is almost exactly how i do it as well never had an issue in my quads with a 1/2

----------


## PetrX

I use 25g 1/2 in on my delts, ive been using that for 4 months now , 2x/week and all is well. I hardly have any fat though but still you should be fine.

----------


## bass

> I use 25g 1/2 in on my delts, ive been using that for 4 months now , 2x/week and all is well. I hardly have any fat though but still you should be fine.


is that a slin pin?

----------


## brazey

I've also been pinning my quads with a slin pin 30, 1/2 and have had no trouble with lumps, etc. My last bw shows it's working nicely.

----------


## --->>405<<---

i use 5/8" 25g on quad with no prob for absorption. i am curious as to what diff it makes whether it actually penetrates the muscle on an IM inject if the body will absorb it anyways? if the needle goes in 1/2" but not the muscle will it not absorb???

----------


## bass

it doesn't matter, we've proved it. allot of us do SQ and the results are amazing, it works either way, SQ, IM...

----------


## PetrX

> is that a slin pin?


a slin needle woud be 29-31 gauge I believe. I use a 22 g to load, then switch the needle to a 25 g 1/2 ..Works great, I take my time when I inject, and after 4 months of 2x/week, I have no pain or needle marks or scar tissue.

----------

